# Focussing on the positives.........



## pinkcampion (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi  Everyone
Have just read through some of the posts - what a lot of us oldies there are out there TTC!
I'm new to FF although I have been having treatment since Dec 2005. Feeling a tad isolated now that I am two IVF's and one miscarriage down the line. Ever felt like you were the only one treading your particular path??
I really do think we all have added pressure on once we hit 40 - it just feels like time is running out. I get really frustrated with my clinic for making me wait a couple of months between treatments, even though I can - usually! - rationalise that there is probably good reason for it.
Since my miscarriage I have become all hung up on the merits of aneuploidy screening. Does anyone have any experience of this? I understand you need at least 8 eggs even to be considered for it and as I had 5 and 7 for my two IVF's I may not be suitable anyway.
Trying to focus on the positives, but boy it's hard sometimes isn't it?
Love Jane x


----------



## BG (May 23, 2006)

Hi Jane,
I'm 42 and just had a m/c after 2nd attempt and know exactly how you feel!!!!  I dont feel 42, thats one problem, I still feel I have all the time in the world.  I tell everyone that comes to me for advise, there's a reason for everything and also fate plays a big part.  I have tried to tell myself this......what a load of twaddle!!!!! I'll kick myself next time I say that to someone!!!!!!!  Actually I do believe in that philosophy. This is a wonderful site and you will get some much needed encouragement.  I have'nt heard of that scanning so I will keep my eye on replies to you about it.  Good luck in the future and never give up !!!!!!


----------



## pinkcampion (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi BG
I wish I knew the reason why i have just come home to read (by email) that one of my bestest friends is - yes you've guessed it! - pregnant. And she had been holding off telling me hoping my last round of IVF would be a success. last time I spoke her she didn't even want a baby that badly - aaarrrrgggghhhhh. 
My ability to philosophise about the trials of life is usually pretty good, but right now i feel right back where I was on 7th Aug when we were told we'd had a missed miscarriage. 
Of course my sister is pregnant too. I feel like I'm going to have to shut myself off from a whole lot of people soon just to get through the day.
I'm sure there IS a reason for everything - just cant quite see it right now............................


----------

